# The Poet Who Writes Sonnets



## xiaoman (Aug 8, 2016)

Rhyming scheme: abba cddc effe gg



 Some say that all poets like alcohol,
 Without which they can't produce any poems,
 And gradually this may be some problems.
 Some say no, just some of them, but not all.  
 I'm a happy bottle, never been  blue,   
 I was born to contain the tasty wine,
 When in my prime I looked perfectly fine,
 Wine was instilled into me  after it's brewed.
 But  now I am  emptied by this poet,
 He just flicked  his hand and  put me aside,
 And to the screen he fixes his drunken eyes,
 He is trying to write a nice sonnet.
 Now his eyes  are gleamed with sparkling fire,
 Can he write one that feed his readers' desire?

August 8， 2016


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 9, 2016)

xiaoman said:


> Rhyming scheme: abba cddc effe gg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Polish this clever, unique poem, xiaoman... you missed several opportunities to play with word choice and imagery.. it is a pleasure to read your poetry, write on..


----------



## xiaoman (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you Firemajic!  


I just modified it  accordingly: 

Some say that all poets like alcohol,
 Without which they can't produce any poem,
 And gradually this may be a problem.
 Some say no, just some of them, but not all.  
 I'm a happy bottle, never been blue,   
 I was born to contain tasty wine,
 When in my prime I looked perfectly fine,
as time went by, the wine value grew.
 But  now I am  emptied by this poet,
 He just flicked  his hand and  put me aside,
 And to the screen he fixes his drunken eyes,
 He is trying to write a nice sonnet.
 Now his eyes gleam with sparkling fire, 
 Can he write one that feeds his readers' desire?


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 11, 2016)

Good edit, xiaoman! I enjoyed the clever idea that inspired this poem.


----------



## xiaoman (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Jenthepen!  Sonnets are not easy to write but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## ned (Sep 12, 2016)

hello - enjoyed reading your sonnet - light-hearted but with a good message.

also admire the skill and dedication in keeping to the form - good job
Ned


----------

